
Running your software stack native on OS X / Ubuntu - mattbillenstein
I made this:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mattbillenstein&#x2F;ve<p>And I&#x27;ve been using something like it at a few different companies for awhile now.  I know it&#x27;s not sexy Docker stuff, but I&#x27;d be interested in hearing what people think.<p>For playing around with new tech or working on a new project, I install just this one thing -- development on OSX, then deploying to Ubuntu&#x2F;AWS is a snap.
======
mattbillenstein
and github is down...

